# painting with rattle cans



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

just thought i would post this up as ive seen people asking if you can get a good finish with rattle cans (as good and a bodyshops) and the answer is yes if you take your time and make sure your prep work is ok,

i sprayed a wing for my old car with halfords filler primer, grey primer, peugeot black and clear lacquer. Unfortunatly i didnt have anywhere inside and warm to spray so was all done outside at night but that didnt stop me getting a good result,

at the start i sanded the wing with 280gritt sandpaper and then wiped with panel wipes, gave it 2/3 coats of filler primer which gave me this










wet sanded that with 1000gritt sandpaper and sprayed about 3/4coats of grey primer










wet sanded again with 1000gritt sandpaper and sprayed 4/5 coats of peugeot black


























left to dry over night and then wet sanded the final coat with 1500gritt sandpaper and then gave it 3coats of clear lacquer left to dry for a week and wetsanded with 1500gritt and machine polished to give me this result


























the day after that i fitted it to the car which the colour match was spot on and you couldnt tell it was rattle canned










and 7months later on the back of a recovery truck going to be assesed after an accident, (after that i stripped the car down and scrapped it)










self taught spraying but if anyone could give me any advice on how to improve or if ive done stuff wrong please let me know, i will be investing in a compressor and gun at some point this year hopefully

cheers


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The only thing I would do different it spray the lacquer on the colour coat whilst it's still tacky.


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

bigmc said:


> The only thing I would do different it spray the lacquer on the colour coat whilst it's still tacky.


ive heard about doing that, will do that next time i spray something, got a few bits to spray for my celica so will try it on them

cheers


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice looking pug though either way, pity it went the way of the strippers.


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

cheers, yea, spent alot of time and money on it but got fed up of people using it as a brake and me fixing it all up for someone else to mess it up,

start life as a 2.0 8v xsi with 126bhp and ended its life as a 2.0 16v gti6 with 175bhp, miss it really but the celica i have atm should be the better car once i finish it


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Great result with the spray cans, better than I ever acheived with a compressor. I really suck at painting lol.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Well done mate you did well


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Looks spot on... Probably better than some "professional" repair centres.

I always put a few extra coats of lacquer on


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

cheers mate


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Great results :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great work and the beading looked great when stood on the recovery wagon.


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

cheers, yea the beading was always good on that car, need to get my celica to that standard now


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Great results mate, I have also had good results with rattle cans but watch what Tar Removers you use as it will bleach the paint as I have found out. AS Tardis is the only safe product for DIY Paint so hopefully with this knowledge you won't have and scary moments like I have had


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

tbh i was using truck wash on it and it held up pretty fine, but as the car is now dead all is well, need to get myself some tardis


----------

